# Say hello to G41



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

We have a new soul in the house this morning, he's G41, not much to him yet just a snout and a couple big eyes, and a proud Mom.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a little cutie!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome G41 - you are adorable and so is your beautiful mom.

Nab, that is a great picture.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Ooooh I love that green around moms neck. I have whites so I don't see that. Its like a necklace. She looks very proud. Congrats


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday G41


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, little G41!! What a cutie! That is such a precious picture.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Who would think that that tiny cute bundle will grow up to be as big as his pidgie mom 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

G41 is so sweet! Congratulations!

Cynthia


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Aaaawwwwwww*

I can't help it -- what a sweet mother and baby picture. Welcome to the world, little G41


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nab,

Happy Hatchday G41. When you open your eyes you will be delighted to see such a beautiful mom who has been loving & caring for you  

Gosh...it won't be long now and you will have as many pigeons as I have.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*A MOST HAPPY HATCHDAY, G41 !!!*

*SQUEAKS AND I SEND OUR HEARTFELT GREETINGS!!*

That is ONE great picture, Nab! Thanks so much for sharing! We will look forward to growing updates!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi & Squeaks

P.S. What perfect timing! Squeaks just came OFF his egg to come over and wish G41 a Happy Hatchday _personally!_


----------



## fallenweeble (Sep 2, 2007)

*dang! so cute*

oh my goodness!!! it's amazing how small he or she is. how freaking adorable. congrats! and here's hoping your baby grows up to be a strong, healthy pigeon.


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

very cute


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*G42 arrived right on schedule*

Yesterday about 15:00 G42 arrived - Mom is twice as proud now.

NAB


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How precious. That's a lovely photo of Mom and babies!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, they sure bring out the ooooh's and aaaah's for me. I sure do enjoy looking at them.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely photos and congratulations to you and the (obviously) proud momma!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ALRIGHT! A brother or sister for G41! Mom's gonna have her -ah- beak full now!

*HAPPY HATCHDAY 2 (TOO) to G42!!*

Squeaks and I send love, hugs and scritches to the happy family!!

Won't be long before we won't recognize them...they grow FAST!!

Keep those updates comin', Nab!   Do you have a picture of Dad??

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello,
CUTE little G41 and G42!!

Nab, the babies are WONDERFUL! Congrats to you and the lucky parents!!

-Hilly


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Seems they need better names than G41 and G42. Don't ask my daughter for advice on this one I asked her to name a bird and she said, "****" (thats how she says ELMO) so we just named the bird BOB instead lol


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

What beautiful little guys. Mom is a beauty as well. Welcome to the world wee ones.

Margaret


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

lets hope they get big and beautiful like there mum


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Awwh How cute!! Welcome to the world G41 & G42  

Great pictures Nab.

Lindi


----------

